# problem dificult , i cant solve xorg !



## h7t_2002 (Nov 24, 2012)

i config xorg same as handbook, both xorg.conf & rc.conf
i installed gnome2, xfce4
-------------------------------------------------------
but after reboot, after i login with root, pw, the black screen is show (i dont type startx, dont anything, i login and this take,...)
help me !


----------



## zspider (Nov 24, 2012)

The screen is black?, are there words on the screen? Otherwise you have some serious issues with that install.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

There is not enough information given to figure out the problem.  Does pressing ctrl-alt-f1 switch back to the console?

What version of FreeBSD?  What entries are in /etc/rc.conf?

A guess is that some kind of login manager is being started from rc.conf, and a misconfigured X is showing a blank screen.


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 24, 2012)

press Ctrl + Alt + F1, but nothing change, no show console, i instal freeBSD 9.0, i install xorg, i configed true with handbook, but error, after login, the black screen show, althought i dont type startx ...


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 24, 2012)

check xorg -config xorg.conf.new is also the blackscreen, no curros, please fix....


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 24, 2012)

my computer:
screen: intel ivybridge and nvidia geforce 610 M
help me ???


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

Still not enough information, but better.

Show the contents of /etc/rc.conf.
For now, I would also turn off the onboard Intel graphics in the BIOS.


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 24, 2012)

i only install bsd, so, i cant remember the rc.conf to show, ... you can show me one standar rc.conf for nvidia and xorg.conf, standar, ...


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 24, 2012)

We want to help but you must explain more simple because "all you write is mixed".
Answer these yes/no/NU (not understood)
1. do you have login at start?
2. do you have the boot manager (BTX) select for single user?

Please write every problem separate...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

When the computer starts, wait for the boot menu to be shown.  It looks like this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...nstall-start.html#bsdinstall-boot-loader-menu

When that shows, press 6.  When it asks for a shell, press Enter.  Then do this:
`# cat /etc/rc.conf`

What does that show?


----------



## zspider (Nov 25, 2012)

h7t_2002 said:
			
		

> my computer:
> screen: intel ivybridge and nvidia geforce 610 M
> help me ???



You have a hybrid graphics laptop. Presumably Intel HD4000. If your X is misconfigured, the screen will go black, when you try to startx and you won't be able to do anything without rebooting or SSH'ing in to reboot. The good news is, that it will work, if it's configured correctly.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh, it's a laptop.  h7t_2002, this is the type of information that is needed.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

Using vesa temporarily might work until you find the solution for your configuration


----------



## zspider (Nov 25, 2012)

Here, take my +1 mace. . This config worked for me on Intel IvyBridge HD4000.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "AutoAddDevices" "false"
        Option          "AutoEnableDevices" "false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option          "DRI2"          "True"
        Option          "AIGLX"         "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        Option     "FallbackDebug"      "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Shadow"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches" "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"  "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait" "True"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"            # [<bool>]
        Option      "AccelMethod" "sna"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"              # YOU WILL HAVE TO CHECK THIS!
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     32
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 25, 2012)

my laptop is ASUS K45VD core i5 3210M

card nvidia geforce 610M
intel ivybrigde HD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I only type: #Xorg -configure
and i dont config, because i dont want you to difficult to fix 
because install error, i have reinstalled today, so, the config is default now, i dont edit, and i will guide from you ....
the rc.conf is default
the xorg.conf.new is default


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Screen      1  "Screen1" Right "Screen" 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option          "DRI2"          "True"
        Option          "AIGLX"         "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        Option     "FallbackDebug"      "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Shadow"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches" "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"  "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait" "True"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"            # [<bool>]
        Option      "AccelMethod" "sna"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"              # YOU WILL HAVE TO CHECK THIS!
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        Option     "FallbackDebug"      "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Shadow"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches" "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"  "True"  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait" "True"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"            # [<bool>]
        Option      "AccelMethod" "sna"
        Identifier  "Card1"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"              # YOU WILL HAVE TO CHECK THIS!
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                ....
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen1"
        Device     "Card1"
        Monitor    "Monitor1"
        SubSection "Display"
                .....
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

because before, I config is error, so, now, I will config from guide of you, please show me, thank


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 25, 2012)

because dont remember true, at top, i only write 1 exam


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

h7t_2002 said:
			
		

> because before, i config is error, so, now, i will config from guide of you, please show me, thank



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html



> Note: Although not strictly necessary, you may also wish to install x11/nvidia-xconfig and x11/nvidia-settings ports. The former can assist you in writing settings to /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the command line, and the latter will allow you to modify screen settings from a GUI while running the Xorg system.


----------



## zspider (Nov 25, 2012)

So did it work?


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 25, 2012)

zspider said:
			
		

> So did it work?


i take error when install xorg in backtrack5, so, you or any try to install xorg in asus k45vd, and, help me, give 1 file xorg.conf standáº£, i thank


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 25, 2012)

when type Xorg -configure, show: number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configuration failed


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

h7t_2002 said:
			
		

> when type Xorg -configure, show: number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configuration failed



Install x11/nvidia-xconfig and run that instead. It will make a good configuration for you.

`# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig`
`# make install`
`# rehash`
`# nvidia-xconfig`


----------



## h7t_2002 (Dec 5, 2012)

Firt, my laptop have 2 cards, card nvidia geforce 610M and intel ivybrigde HD  --> I want to use this card !
-------------------------------
Second, my config:
In /root/rc.conf

```
gdm_enable="YES"
...
```
In /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout" 
        Identifier     "X.org Configured" 
        Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0 
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 
        Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
        Option         "AutoEnableDevices" "false"
EndSection 

Section "Files" 
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules" 
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" 
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/" 
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/" 
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" 
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" 
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" 
EndSection 

Section "Module" 
        Load  "dbe" 
        Load  "dri" 
        Load  "dri2" 
        Load  "extmod" 
        Load  "record" 
        Load  "glx" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
        Identifier  "Keyboard0" 
        Driver      "kbd" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
        Identifier  "Mouse0" 
        Driver      "mouse" 
        Option      "Protocol" "auto" 
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse" 
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 
EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 
        Identifier   "Monitor1" 
EndSection 
 
Section "Device"  
        Identifier  "Card1" 
        Driver      "vesa" 
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"      
EndSection 

Section "Screen" 
        Identifier "Screen1" 
        Device     "Card1" 
        Monitor    "Monitor1" 
        SubSection "Display" 
                ..... 
                Depth     32
                Modes    "1024x768"
        EndSubSection 
EndSection
```
In /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
...
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
...
(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
```
And Finally:
Type: 
`# Xorg -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf`

Show: black-screen, no cursor , ... Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is nothing do ...
Helpe me fix !


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2012)

These dual-card notebook setups are known as "Optimus".  The only hope of making it work is if the BIOS allows you to disable one of the cards, probably the NVidia.  Then set up for the Intel card as usual.  It needs KMS.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3.


----------



## h7t_2002 (Dec 5, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> These dual-card notebook setups are known as "Optimus".  The only hope of making it work is if the BIOS allows you to disable one of the cards, probably the NVidia.  Then set up for the Intel card as usual.  It needs KMS.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3.


my bios don't have option to disable any card, what I to do to solve ?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2012)

Contact ASUS and ask them to add it.  Failing that, use Windows as an OS and run FreeBSD as a VM with VirtualBox.


----------



## zspider (Dec 6, 2012)

h7t_2002 said:
			
		

> my bios don't have option to disable any card, what I to do to solve ?



Use the config I gave you earlier, Seems that `# Xorg -configure` will not provide you with a working configuration for X, in this scenario. I got the same error, until I used the Xorg config someone gave me.

It's generally impossible to get around Optimus, some laptops supposedly can, but they are few. You have to use the Intel.


----------



## h7t_2002 (Dec 6, 2012)

zspider said:
			
		

> Use the config I gave you earlier, Seems that `# Xorg -configure` will not provide you with a working configuration for X, in this scenario. I got the same error, until I used the Xorg config someone gave me.
> 
> It's generally impossible to get around Optimus, some laptops supposedly can, but they are few. You have to use the Intel.


Yes, but I need guide to edit config file, you can see my xorg.conf (previous page). You can help me to edit!


----------

